
The Simple Reason Netflix Is Paying More Than $500M for Seinfeld - hhs
https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/09/19/the-simple-reason-netflix-is-paying-more-than-500.aspx
======
ID1452319
I struggle to believe Netflix will gain any subscribers by showing Seinfeld or
indeed lose any by not showing The Office or Friends.

For me, these are shows to have on in the background while I'm doing something
else. I'm not watching them, but that's OK as I've seen them before and can
easily dip in and out, while enjoying the odd familiar scene or joke.
Personally, I have never watched Friends or The Office on Netflix, but I do
this with Archer and The Thick Of It, P&R on Amazon Prime and Silicon Valley
on Sky. If any of those shows were no longer on, I'd simply find something
else to have on in the background.

~~~
tinus_hn
Your statistical analysis proves with an uncertainty of 100% that nobody cares
about Seinfeld, the Office or Friends.

